# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  The COVID-19 pandemic - I think SA has stuffed this one up.

## Dave A

I have had two regular clients who have died from COVID-19 infection in the last 2 days.
I have had numerous instances of regular clients who have been infected with COVID-19.
I have had numerous instances of regular clients who have experienced severe financial harm arising from the changes in business the pandemic has caused.
Locally I have seen the Durban North branch of FNB and the Durban North Post Office closed "due to unforseen circumstances", which it seems is becoming code for "we have had a COVID-19 infection incident and are closed until we have done what needs to be done to reopen."

This pandemic is serious. 
And personally, I don't think South Africa has done a particularly good job of dealing with it.

Based on Worldometers:
South Africa ranks 25th in the order of most populous nations.
We are now in the top 5 when it comes to total reported infections.
We are number 4 when it comes to new infections.

What is most telling has been the relentless growth in new cases. From Mediahack:



OK. There has been some levelling off over the last 10 days. But check what has happened to testing volumes before we start reading too much into that just yet...

Just like with HIV, we are punching way above our weight.

And yet despite this all, I was standing in a queue to get into a shop this morning with the guy behind me right up my ass, with his face mask off and talking loudly into his cellphone - to the point I could feel flecks of spittle landing on my ear.

Fellow South Africans - WTF!!

What does it take to get serious about this pandemic in our country?

----------


## adrianh

What is the solution?

If they lock the country down much longer then the entire economy will fail.

----------


## adrianh

Read this:
*
Mob burns week-old Covid-19 treatment facility in Khayelitsha*

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/sou...n-khayelitsha/

----------


## GCE

I have to agree with you Dave that some people just don't seem to realize that social distancing is the only real solution,at the moment, to " flattening"  the curve.
I have to admit that Bachelor life and social distancing don't work to well though and there have been close calls to avoiding Covid so far.

There have been some interesting theory's and and articles written around what works and what is practical. The best article that I have read and has worked for us as a workshop and personal movements was published on Daily Maverick.It has been my go to document .Covid Prevention .docx

I have also been following an open twitter account of Sugan Naidoo (  https://twitter.com/sugan2503 ) and he has done a brilliant job in analyzing the figures and providing comment on a daily basis since the beginning.

----------


## Dave A

> What is the solution?
> 
> If they lock the country down much longer then the entire economy will fail.


Agreed. Lock down over the longer term just exchanges one problem for another. 

The only *viable* option to reduce the impact of this pandemic over an extended term right now is to change our behaviour and habits. 
All of us. 
Individually and collectively.




> The best article that I have read and has worked for us as a workshop and personal movements was published on Daily Maverick.It has been my go to document .Covid Prevention .docx


Fantastic article  :Thumbup: 

I've uploaded it as a pdf below for those who won't download docx documents...

Covid Prevention .pdf

----------


## Blurock

The majority ? of South Africans are irresponsible and displays a total disregard for any authority or compassion towards fellow citizens. This may be because of the ANC's policy of civilian disobedience in the 80's and 90's. This is how they grew up and this is how they will continue to behave, as evidenced by the crime rate and spiraling corruption that has devastated this country.
 When last have you seen someone stop behind a white line at an intersection? Or is it because Mercs and BMW's (and now Bentleys) have such poor brakes? Even our provincial leader parks on a disabled parking zone when visiting the gym. When confronted, the 5 ! bodyguards gets nasty.

Nature has a way to take revenge. If you do not abide by the laws of Nature, you get washed away in a flood or wiped out by drought or a pandemic for which there is no cure or vaccination!

----------


## adrianh

> The majority ? of South Africans are irresponsible and displays a total disregard for any authority or compassion towards fellow citizens. This may be because of the ANC's policy of civilian disobedience in the 80's and 90's. This is how they grew up and this is how they will continue to behave, as evidenced by the crime rate and spiraling corruption that has devastated this country.
>  When last have you seen someone stop behind a white line at an intersection? Or is it because Mercs and BMW's (and now Bentleys) have such poor brakes? Even our provincial leader parks on a disabled parking zone when visiting the gym. When confronted, the 5 ! bodyguards gets nasty.
> 
> Nature has a way to take revenge. If you do not abide by the laws of Nature, you get washed away in a flood or wiped out by drought or a pandemic for which there is no cure or vaccination!


....I am not pro the ANC but I am anti mindless bitching and moaning....as if the americans are a symbol of how a civilized society should act - come on....the americans have shown that when there is too much freedom people will CHOOSE to harm themselves purely to spite their own rule makers!

----------


## Cindy Anthoy

There is a video claim that the Covid-19 virus was created in Fort Detrick, a US military facility in Frederick, Maryland, in the summer of 2019.

----------


## Dave A

> There is a video claim that the Covid-19 virus was created in Fort Detrick, a US military facility in Frederick, Maryland, in the summer of 2019.


There are people posting from Daqing, China claiming to be from Mali...

----------


## Blurock

> There is a video claim that the Covid-19 virus was created in Fort Detrick, a US military facility in Frederick, Maryland, in the summer of 2019.


There is also a claim that a scientist has fled from China, confessing to have been involved in development of the virus. So who do we believe? Beware of fake news as there are so many people and organisations feeding their own agendas.

----------


## Blurock

With a reported increase in businesses closing and about 40% of South Africans now being unemployed, people are desperately looking at alternatives to make ends meet. Those with an entrepreneurial spirit may look at starting a business, but more people are taking to the streets to beg. Investors are also looking at alternative opportunities as markets crash and returns dwindle. 

One of the biggest mistakes one can make is to take meagre household money to buy into an MLM at this stage. The promises are big and who does not dream of working for yourself and in your own time? MLM distributors are promising new investors big returns and an opportunity to work from home. Some even claim that their products can kill the Corona virus! 

Truth is, its 99% easier to win the Lotto than to make money on MLM! The Consumer Awareness Institute in the USA (from where most MLM's emerge) has found that 99% of people lose money on MLM schemes. This research was posted on the website of the Federal Trade Commission. The FTC has sent letters to 16 MLM's, warning them about the claims they are making. 30 cases have been filed against MLM's in the past, alleging that they were pyramid schemes. 28 of those have either settled or were found guilty in court.

There is no such thing as a free lunch!

----------


## ians

One thing I have noticed in the past weeks ... the ques outside home affairs ... the post office ... sassa ... have not doubled or tripled ... they are 8 deep spreading down the road ... around the building and just getting longer.

The general crime rate is up ... for example 2 batteires are being stolen every single morning in our area alone ... I see them arriving at around 3.45 - 4.30 am ... I have footage of them hitting the houses around my house ... a peice of steel pops open the locked unit ... they loosen the wheel and slid ethe gate slightly open ... smash the box off the top of the motor ... damage the wiring and off they go ... next morning the batteries are sold for R40 in Pinetown or R50 at the scrap yard ... it will cost you anything from R500 - R800 to replace the battery and a little extra to repair other damage if you they had to break open the lid thanks to your fitting a steel frame around it ... becoming so common ... add a a bit of load shedding and gate and alarm battery replacement is becoming big bussines ... I am thinking about getting a person on a scooter with a box full of 7 amp/hr batteries to spend the day just replacing batteries all day long ... maybe I should offer the thieves R60 a battery ... if you cant beat them join them  :Wink:  

A new target is aircon piping (always copper) chop and chop and its gone ... people are getting smart and no longer installing copper piping on the outside of buildings ... so aircans are the next best thing.

----------


## Blurock

> One thing I have noticed in the past weeks ... the ques outside home affairs ... the post office ... sassa ... have not doubled or tripled ... they are 8 deep spreading down the road ... around the building and just getting longer.


I am considering closing my post box because I cannot get near the post office due to the queues and congestion. The only problem is that I do not want my home address displayed on my mail for obvious reasons.

----------


## adrianh

I closed my post many years ago - it is a waste of money.  I also don't like receiving speeding fines :-)

----------


## ians

> I am considering closing my post box because I cannot get near the post office due to the queues and congestion. The only problem is that I do not want my home address displayed on my mail for obvious reasons.


I closed my PO box ... just couldnt justify the cost and the hassle to drive to the post office to collect post.

I do however agree with not using your home address displayed on my mail or any other platform. 

A bussiness oportunity ... spar/checkers/ nanados or the like to offer a PO box service or address for small business or any bussiness for that matter ... as i move to the next phase of my journey ... this could be another oprotunity ... I am thinking about making use of a small storage facility ... offering a collection and delivery service to trademen ... save you having a vehicle on site exposed to the elements ... rather have a dedicated driver who runs from location to location picking up and dropping off "teams" or material ... if you have ever been to an elelctrical wholsaler to collect something ... you  will see how long it takes ... an online wholsaler which deleivers to site within 3 hours ... I have many idea i want to start turning into a reality ... only 5 months to go.

----------


## ians

I have the knowledge and thosands of hours on site ... to build a fully kitted trailer for an electrician ... this is how i operated when i started my bussiness ... i had a row of trailers ...each kitted out with the equipment required to complete a specific task ... for example street lighting ... panel building and instaltions ... factory relocations etc ... the team doing the project would hook up the trailer required and head to site. 

Throw in a transporter of sorts with a tow hitch ... 6.30 am the vehicles start rolling ... team with the trailer or site box on wheels ...drop off ... then use the vehicle to deliver ... then to collect or relocate teams ... just imagine the cost savings ... if the vehicle is empty ... collect and drop people on route  :Wink:  a few extra bob

----------


## adrianh

....in South Africa....your trailer will be stripped bare in 2 hours...

----------


## ians

> ....in South Africa....your trailer will be stripped bare in 2 hours...


The beuty about the trailer ... you get to roll it into the factory or building ... your vehicle stays outside.

While doing the electrical installtions at the reserve bank in Durban ... i went out to collect a drill around lunch time ... by the time I went out again ... the big steel boxes with good quality locks were smashed off and left empty ... when i confronted the security about the theft ... he didnt see anything (sitting 3 m away from the vehicle)  ... thats when i started using trailers ... the trailer is rolled into the building. 

Technology available ... you can fit wireless sensors ... cctv inside the trailer  ...as the lid is opened not only is an alarm activated ... a notification is sent to your phone and everyone else linked on site ... including a pre and post recording ... you can even use cameras with mics ... thanks to lithium battery it can be on standby for days ... you just have to be one step ahead of them all the time .

----------


## adrianh

Sounds good - I'm all for modular rolling workshops. Lots of fabrication one can do using a CNC to make modular tool-chests etc.

----------


## ians

> Sounds good - I'm all for modular rolling workshops. Lots of fabrication one can do using a CNC to make modular tool-chests etc.


big bussines in the UK ... kitting out vans ... I have just started building a storage system in my van for those quick run around jobs ... with the lack of available work ... we are having to go back to taking on whatever comes my way.

I was even crawling around in the roof the other day ... something i havent done in a while.

----------


## New Perspective studio

I came here to ask something and got stuck into reading the thread, I do online marketing and that type of stuff so I work with quite a few small to medium businesses, and the man I can confirm even if they survived they are hurt. Many at the beginning of covid came for websites ( to finally get online ) but many consumers had been laid off or were uncertain of the future and thus didn't spend. I'm sorry to hear about the death you have experienced, I have been very fortunate to not see much of that. My mother is a nurse and she got sick right at the start thankfully she was ok. The reason I came here was to see if there is any talk of a second wave. 

My mother has told me the cases seem to be rising again here in East London. If we do another lockdown I think we will see a bigger number of businesses drop out because they're still trying to recover from the first one. I personally don't agree with a lockdown as harsh as ours. Other countries have done it without annihilating their business sectors. I think the government knows this but in this country's politicians, personal ambitions always come before the people.

----------


## ians

The question is can you survive another lockdown? I doubt I could. 

I managed to get through the initial lockdown ... in fact I went into it with all my bills already paid up todate and some ... but then it dragged out longer and longer ...I was fortunate enough not to have applied for any payment holidays ... however the impact of the virus has affected many of my bigger customers ... which resulted in retrenchements etc .... only now is the impact of the lockdown affecting my finances ... I am starting to feel the burn ... throw in a R50 000 utility bill ... and I would say I am pretty burnt. 

There is some good news ... for example my wife is back to 100 % working hours ... no more short time the work flow is starting to increase ... but not to levels that will produce 110 % income ... so the people can catch up.

Am I lving in coco land ...thinking people need support right now more than ever ... shouldnt the government  be offering relief to small bussiness ...regardless of the colour of your skin ... those who were battling during the lockdown must be on the bones of their A$$e$ right now ... some say that it is the plan to break as many people as possible in preparation of what is to come ... I dont know ... I am not part of any elite organisations ... I am just here trying to get by ... pay my bills and feed my family. 

When you go onto social media and see real human nature ... people fighting over the most ridiculous shyte ... you realise how much hatred there is in this sick world we live in ... it all boils to money and power.

----------


## ians

Then you see R10 billion being pi$$ed against the wall for SAA ... you can only shake your head.

----------


## Alice Rain

Well said adrianh!

----------


## Alice Rain

Covid-19, well it was impossible not to notice this one, as I missed and never knew about SARS. I was doing some work and they mentioned SARS and I thought what has the Receiver of Revenue got to do with this! Only to find out it was some virus.

I feel for those who have lost loved ones and friends, and for those who had to stay locked in, that live in small spaces and especially with children, it could not have been easy at all. And people who have lost their income or business.

There is so much stuff going around social media that one just doesn't know what to believe. Life is never going to be the same, and things are not going to get better. I believe this whole thing was in the making years ago, they want to control us, they grabbed the opportunity, just like they did with Black Lives Matter. What a load of crap. BLM is run by rich whites and has nothing to do with black lives, it was a great opportunity to cause chaos. And now the vaccines. I've seen many clips about people dying from them and even if results are good, I will not have it. I'm not sick. It's all in the plan, the Great Reset. It is what it is.

I have no access to tv, so don't see any news. The only news I get is the odd bit off YouTube and I get my information from an Arab who lives in Hawaii and who triple checks his information, and wow it's quite a shock to see, as far back as 2012, this has been in the making. And Fox news amongst other big news channels are telling a lot of lies. 

And lastly, while I sincerely sympathise with those who are ill and have lost loved ones, I really don't care about Covid or all the crap going on in the world, that is now a very evil place.

----------


## Harry101

> ... but then it dragged out longer and longer ...I was fortunate enough not to have applied for any payment holidays ... however the impact of the virus has affected many of my bigger customers ... which resulted in retrenchements etc .... be offering relief to small bussiness ...regardless of the colour of your skin ... those who were battling during the lockdown must be on the bones of their A$$e$ right now ... some say that it is the plan to break as many people as possible in preparation of what is to come ... I dont know ... I am not part of any elite organisations ... I am just here trying to get by ... pay my bills and feed my family


I wish everyone had the same mentality as you. 

I can't tell you how many people have just flat out ignored me about working together and it really just gives the impression that business is booming and money is flowing everywhere! 

I started up an online store a few years ago and every single mail with a new product was followed up on

----------


## adrianh

> And lastly, while I sincerely sympathise with those who are ill and have lost loved ones, I really don't care about Covid or all the crap going on in the world, that is now a very evil place.


Property sellers say "Location Location Location"

*Mental health practitioners say "Perception Perception Perception"*

_You cannot change the way the world looks but you can change the way you see it!
_

----------


## Alice Rain

I'm sad for all those who have lost loved ones and businesses and those really struggling without their jobs now. And especially those living in flats or with neighbours on either side. I consider myself so blessed to not live in close quarters to anyone but rather with bush, wildlife and trees surrounding me. Albeit my housemate is in the pub every day when it's open, so I keep away as much as I possibly can. When I go to the shops I wear my mask as much as I hate it as my brain seems to stop working, so much so that a few weeks ago, I drove home after curfew, well I didn't know there was a curfew, what a pleasure, not a single car or police van on the road, thank God! But ja, I don't watch TV and don't read any clips on YouTube wrt virus because there's so much crap out there I don't know what to believe. I will not have any jab as I only take natural medicine and why would I have some jab when there's nothing wrong with me. Personally, I think globally, it's just a good way to get rid of a lot of people, for those OTHER people to have their one world control bla bla!

And Phoebe, now 9 years old after planes, cars and all kinds of animals, she is also affected by all the lock-downs and stuff. I rushed her off to the vet only to have him say, I can't find anything wrong with her! Like I can afford a visit to the vet for nothing! She'll not catch me out like that again! So it's still body parts in the bath and body parts in the garden. 

So yes, I am truly grateful I don't live in suburbia and my thoughts and prayers go out to all those who do live in confined buildings etc and to those are are not well with this flu.

----------


## bruceclark

@adrianh I wish it was more about perception but it is the reality and the world is facing this in such a disorganised way. If there was no covid vaccine, we would have easily blamed the government but when there is covid vaccine, we have people who are not ready to take it. If the government puts restrictions and sets guidelines, we dont want to follow that. We cant change the world but we can be the change that we wish to see in the world

----------


## adrianh

@bruceclk - I stand by what I say - People choose their own perceptions and their own actions. People choose not to wear masks nor take vaccines.

"We can’t change the world but we can be the change that we wish to see in the world" - Go for it - show us!

----------


## Blurock

People who don't want to wear masks or do not believe in the virus should volunteer to help out at the understaffed hospitals treating the Covid patients, because they won't get sick at all.

----------


## RogerGreenP

Deciding that people 'have too much freedom' is the path that always leads to tyranny.

----------

Derlyn (09-Aug-21)

----------


## adrianh

> Deciding that people 'have too much freedom' is the path that always leads to tyranny.


Too much democracy is not a good thing either - If a school teacher left it up to the kids to choose what they do in class they will never learn anything.

The problem is that people choose to be obtuse about things where the consequences are not obvious (to them) - People demand the right to carry and infect others with Covid-19 but I don't see people demanding the right to drive at high speed up the wrong side of the road - why not - because the results are obvious. I want to see the "Performative Activists" who make a lot of noise about not wearing masks and not taking vaccines to take their activism into the front line - why don't they go and and spend a week in hospital with those infected with Covid-19 - They wont you see because its all about their individual right to do whatever they want without sticking their own necks out.

I see the lady across the road who made a lot of noise about not wearing a mask and not taking the vaccine wears a mask since Tuesday when her husband passed away from heart failure next to her in the middle of the night. Did he have Covid - who knows - but she is now an ex "Performative Activist" who wears black every day. It doesn't have to be that way!

----------


## Blurock

Most of those "activists" do it out of ignorance, not considering the outcome of their flawed arguments. 
That goes for land grabs, masks, gun control or whatever crazy idea they can conceive. :Surrender:

----------


## RogerGreenP

Most likely, many other people think your arguments are 'flawed' also.
The point is you have a right to an opinion, and so does everyone else.  Tanking the economy or telling the law-abiding folks they are criminals if they have a glass of wine with dinner or walk the dog past 10 PM is tyranny.  And, it's also ineffective.
One person's 'wise opinion' is another person's crazy idea.

The welfare of humanity is always the alibi of tyrants.” - Albert Camus

----------

Derlyn (09-Aug-21)

----------


## adrianh

> One person's 'wise opinion' is another person's crazy idea.


Everybody can't be right at the same time - Looting the country was also "somebody's wise opinion" and so was Apartheid. 

One person's 'wise opinion' is another person's crazy idea. = One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter!

At the end of the day your own perception dictates which side of the fence you are on - The fence exists in the first place because "human truth" is perceptual.

----------


## ians

after having to "double mask" before I could join the que with hundreds of other people ... where people entering and leaving the gym (to work out) do so between the long jab que ... we then enter the building where aircons are running full tilt because people in the gym are working out ... you get to sit in the same chair and share the nurse with hundreds of other people ... who have also been touched by the nurse ... she is wearing gloves so she doesnt wash her hands ... she then lifts your sleeve and touches your arm ... but you are not allowed to sit in a chair in the que because of the spread of the virus ... but you have to stand with a large group of people waiting to enter the building ... once the jab is done you sit in a holding pen for 15 minutes why people walk in amongst everyone checking if you are ok ... asking questions ... like everything in the world at the moment .. .you can only sit back and smile at the stupidity. 

Where documents are being handed out between personal at the entrance with no screen then to personal who are behind screens ... but nobody can hear the people because of the double mask pulled tight on your face ... so people lower the "masks" and move to the side of the screen to communicate ... you then get to sit a chair which has been occupied by hundreds of people ... they are wiped down at the start of the day ... so best you get there early.

Then you get pulled over by the police doing routine vehicle check and you have the officer spitting at you through the window because he is wearing his mask SA style ... protecting the chin ... who then fines you for not wearing a seat ... let me stop here.

Talk about a gullible bunch of fools.

Ever place I go to ... there is more chance of me getting the virus with new laws imposed ... liking getting your temp checked (for F%%^& ... sakes really ... of all the money making scams the non contact temp probes must be the joke of 2020/21) ... then you have to use a pen attached to a string to fill out all your details ... including your ID number ... address .. contact number ... you wonder why your spam sms's have gone to a new high 

You then lean against a counter which has been touched by every person who has entered the building ... you then hand your card to the sales person to pay ... then collect part of a document which exchanges hands with people in the stores ... then handed and checked by the person at the dispatch counter ... where you have been standing with a group of other people waiting for goods ... all under the same roof where the aircon is circulated the air ... people are wearing mask SA style ... dropping them to speak to the sales person ... hello if you going to spread the virus ... it is at that point when you are in close contact that you will spread the virus.

A really silly question ... what happens if you are one of the many people who cannot contract the virus ... how do you know if you are ... are they doing tests to sperate these people ... to save vaccines or just giving everyone the jab just because ... more profits the Pfizer shareholders  ... I should have caught this virus a year ago already ... being a essential service ... I only wear a mask where "I am "forced" to wear it ... people who are not at risk should they be having the jab ... considering the virus is spreading like even though millions have had the jab ?

----------


## RogerGreenP

> The fence exists in the first place because "human truth" is perceptual.


There are of course absolute truths.  Some may have a 'perception' that the Sun actually revolves around the Earth. They might try to make it illegal or impossible to say or these days to post anything to the contrary on social media.
Does that mean we should consider it true? Or 'equally true?'  That would be silly.
The first step of tyrants in government or in politically bent social media organizations is to limit the speech of those with whom they disagree.  Communism is a perfect example of this.  Fascism is another. Both are more similar than different.

No thanks.  I'll go with more free speech and more personal freedoms by default.

----------

Derlyn (09-Aug-21)

----------


## ians

Freedom of speech ... we lost that privilege many many years ago ... humans have become spineless cowards ... it makes it easier to lead the sheep.

----------


## adrianh

> I'll go with more free speech and more personal freedoms by default.


What to do when those so-called "free speech and personal freedoms" infringe on the rights of others.

I find it interesting how people fight for "free speech and personal freedoms" of their choosing but reject the "free speech and personal freedoms" of others.

Look, I agree that the whole Covid thing is a mess -  but that said, no matter what any government does to combat the spread of the virus some people will be unhappy and or affected negatively.

The thing that winds me up about the situation is that some people will be totally obtuse and whinge and whine because that is their way (they don't have solutions - all they are able to do is flap their lips and make a lot of noise)

This quote explains exactly how I feel about the whingers and the whiners:
*
Stay away from negative people.
They have a problem for every solution.*
_― Albert Einstein_

----------


## adrianh

> Freedom of speech ... we lost that privilege many many years ago ... humans have become spineless cowards ... it makes it easier to lead the sheep.


The problem with so-called "freedom of speech" is that it is simply a justification to whinge and whine without taking responsibility to remedy a situation. Some lead, some follow and the performative activists whinge and whine loudly on the fence.

----------


## RogerGreenP

Free speech cannot 'infringe on the rights of others.' Nobody here is rejecting the free speech of others.  News organizations, governments, and politically bent social media are.  As are those that cheer or make excuses for them.
You have zero 'right' to be offended by speech of others.  Zero.
If you wish other people wouldn't express their opinions, remember something:

"First they came for the Jews
and I did not speak out
because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for the Communists
and I did not speak out
because I was not a Communist.

Then they came for the trade unionists
and I did not speak out

because I was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for me
and there was no one left
to speak out for me.

Martin Niemöller

----------

Blurock (18-Aug-21)

----------


## adrianh



----------


## Dave A

I see there is some hesitancy when it comes to vaccination. Here's a graphic demonstration of what that means.

Taken from Worldometer today, South Africa's new case rate graph is



and our death rate quite clearly shows a similar profile:



So let's take a look at a country where the vaccination rate is now pretty high - approaching "herd immunity".
Such as the UK. Here's their new case rate graph:



Apart from having much higher infection rates, their profile is pretty similar to South Africa's - right down to the shape of the 3rd wave.
And here is their death rate profile:



Just look at that 3rd wave death rate!!

Do your bit to get South Africa closer to herd immunity.
Find you nearest vaccination site here: https://sacoronavirus.co.za/active-vaccination-sites/

----------


## ians

By now it should be on your doorstep ... be it the rate the children are being sent home ... yesterday there was another call for parents to collect a grade ... the amount of people testing positive both customer and work colleges. 

I am not a big fan of world meters and stuff ... I watch what is going on around me ... everyday more and more people are testing positive around me ... thankfully we havent had any deaths yet ... all the people have recovered ... Today it looks like another family will be going into 10 days quarantine.

What I am seeing is not just one person in the family testing positive ... it seems to be the entire family is getting sick.

----------


## adrianh

My daughter's boss, a 35 year old lady, is really really sick now. My daughter says her 22 year old colleague is also not doing too well. Her parents are flying down to be with her - seems her dad is a big wheel in medicine. This stuff is really strange - the one lady in their group is about 70 and she is fine (She is extremely fit, coaches horse riding and spends most of her life outdoors)

I really wonder what is the genetic / health / medical reason behind who gets infected and who don't. Of course there are many studies being done to pinpoint this and hopefully some clever scientists figure it out.

----------


## ians

I saw an article about a doctor using vitamin C straight into the veins ... once you get to ICU state they using steroids ... but once again there is so much bullshyte on the WWW ... who knows what we should believe.

----------


## adrianh

> I saw an article about a doctor using vitamin C straight into the veins ... once you get to ICU state they using steroids ... but once again there is so much bullshyte on the WWW ... who knows what we should believe.


Vitamin C straight in the veins will kill you - Acetic Acid does not mix well with blood.

When we went for the Covid test the pharmacist said that he is not going to take a vaccine because he is taking Ivermectin. Last week my GP told me that a whole lot of people made themselves terribly ill because Ivermectin is THE main ingredient in animal deworming tablets - The knobheads take the deworming tablets that are meant for horses, cows, n sheep n stuff and they are too dumb too realize that a pill made for a horse is not suitable for a human (even if one ingredient is the same). The jury is still out on the effectiveness of Ivermectin as a preventative measure to Covid.

----------


## RogerGreenP

Lots of folks who aren't physicians or pharmacists telling what to believe.  Interesting.
Politicians telling us to take shots for political reasons.  News commentators and social media pushing some party line. 
I think I'll make my own choices and talk to my own physician, thanks.
Question those that tell us to not think for ourselves.  And then, make your own decision.

----------


## Dave A

> Lots of folks who aren't physicians or pharmacists telling what to believe.  Interesting.
> Politicians telling us to take shots for political reasons.  News commentators and social media pushing some party line. 
> I think I'll make my own choices and talk to my own physician, thanks.
> Question those that tell us to not think for ourselves.  And then, make your own decision.


Look hard enough and you will find reasons not to trust your doctor or pharmacist too  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I support doing the research and making one's own decision. But be aware of human frailties such as confirmation bias when doing so.

----------


## adrianh

> ....And then, make your own decision.


....not if I am sitting in the back of an Airbus A380 going trough turbulence.....I don't care what anybody says, the pilots can fly the plane and I will keep my mouth shut.

The Dunning Kruger Effect mirrors a monkey a genius... It really important to know that we often don't know...

----------


## Derlyn

Heard from someone who heard from someone that his wife was ill. She recovered using ivermectin.

The only side effect is that she's now a real cow.

Enjoy the day  ...  Derek.

----------


## Dave A

> Heard from someone who heard from someone that his wife was ill. She recovered using ivermectin.
> 
> The only side effect is that she's now a real cow.
> 
> Enjoy the day  ...  Derek.


 :Rofl: 

And that worm of a husband of hers survived??

We need to revive the Friday Funnies.

----------


## Derlyn

Just been through the Government and Dept of Health's official Covid 19 websites.

Nowhere can I find any suggestion that one should eat an immune system boosting diet or partake in any activities that boosts one's immune system.

As a strong immune system is one of the best defences against disease, I think we can all agree about this, I find this ommission on the Governments website rather strange.

I could have missed it, please correct me if so, but I would have thought that such important information should jump out at one.

All I see are statistics and plenty about vaccinations.

Strange.

Peace out   ...   Derek.

----------

RogerGreenP (20-Aug-21)

----------


## Derlyn

A spot on summary of what has happened over the last 18 months. Thank you Jeremy for keeping us sane.

https://war.jermwarfare.com/w/o5tLTW...FSTcfQGZz85X7g

Peace out   ...   Derek.

----------


## GCE

I read the article 
Getting to the correct outcome in a mathematical calculation is very dependent on how you approach jt and what result you actually want - 

The reduction in deaths per 1000 of population over the years has been due to improvements in medical science and yet the same people reject the medical science in the same sentence.

Have pasted a link to an article that approaches the math's in different angles with different results.

https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19-...uries-12185275

----------


## Derlyn

> I read the article 
> Getting to the correct outcome in a mathematical calculation is very dependent on how you approach jt and what result you actually want - 
> 
> The reduction in deaths per 1000 of population over the years has been due to improvements in medical science and yet the same people reject the medical science in the same sentence.
> 
> Have pasted a link to an article that approaches the math's in different angles with different results.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19-...uries-12185275


@ GCE

Thank you, brother. Read it. Interesting. So each writer got what they wanted. Up to us to decide who's right.

On a lighter note, I'm still looking for an angle to approach the maths that will give a result of 25 when calculating my age.   :Wink: 

Peace out  ..  Derek

----------

